# Optimizing VERY slow brand new Dell XPS 9520



## veriatech (Jun 28, 2022)

I just purchased a brand new Dell XPS 9520 with an Intel Core i9, 64GB RAM and 2TB SSD.  Unfortunately, this PC is VERY slow and I can barely play a 1080p video without it being choppy, much less edit a 4 camera shoot in Adobe Premiere Pro which is why I purchased this laptop in the first place.  It feels more like an i3 with 8GB of RAM in performance.  After running Intel's XTU, the machine benchmarked at 4393.  I'm considering repasting the CPU but not sure that would help.  What about undervolting?  Any help would be immensely appreciated with my dilemma.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2022)

Why not post a picture of the ThrottleStop FIVR window so I can see what features your CPU has left unlocked?

Post a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop window so I do not have to ask you what Core i9 model you have. A 12900HK is what I assume. 

Might as well post a screenshot of the TPL window too. 

Pretty bad when a top of the line laptop feels so under whelming. 

Turning on the ThrottleStop Log File option will also help me understand what might be wrong with your new computer.


----------



## veriatech (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you for your reply and help here unclewebb!  Please find here the screenshots requested.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 28, 2022)

One(or ALL) of you,who paid arm and a leg for these "PREMIUM" laptops needs to call DELL and aks them what the *K *stands for on the CPU's that they sell. Looks to me it's something symbolic then actual,like any other INTEL CPU with *K *at the end.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 28, 2022)

K Obviously stands for Degrees Kelvin
if its new return it and get something that doesn't suck


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 28, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> K Obviously stands for Degrees Kelvin


I guess my reply here was confusing so,let me try with a PICTURE


----------



## pavle (Jun 28, 2022)

Nah, the "K" obviously stands for "KOOL".


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Am I reading that right? Dell shipped a high end laptop that overheats when the CPU is only @ 50w? WTF?!


----------



## veriatech (Jun 28, 2022)

Update:  After spending some time on the phone with Dell tech support this morning, it was determined I had a major driver that needed updated - the Intel chipset management driver.  Once that driver was updated via the Dell Support Assist app, everything started moving along nicely!  Is this laptop as fast as I want / need?  Time will tell but I can at least edit video in Adobe Premiere now without lag.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

I was going to recommend that you check the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window. It looks like Dell has Locked out CPU voltage control and turbo ratio adjustments so there is not much else you can do. Post a log file if you want me to have a look.


----------



## veriatech (Jun 29, 2022)

Thanks unclewebb.  I checked that MMIO lock box and saved.  Please find attached a log file.  Let me know what else you think I might be able to do to improve performance.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

Your log file shows that even when your computer is lightly loaded, the CPU temperature can flash up to the 100°C thermal throttling point almost instantly. This is a sign of really poor cooling. Either a poorly installed heatsink or one that is under designed. 

When you try to load the CPU, you get constant thermal throttling. You might have to reduce the MSR power limits in ThrottleStop to what your cooling system can handle. The 12900HK only has a 45W TDP rating and the cooling system is struggling to deal with any more heat than that. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 12900HK has a 115W Maximum Turbo Power rating. That performance cannot possibly be used if the CPU starts overheating at the 45W level. Not sure what Dell was thinking when they engineered this laptop. The great looking specs on paper are meaningless if that performance is not available during normal use.


----------



## veriatech (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for the reply unclewebb!  I believe my next step is going to be to repaste the CPU.  There are videos on YouTube about people having to do this to the Dell XPS (even newly shipped ones) due to poor QC in manufacturing.  I'm a PC builder so I am not adversed to performing this procedure... just a shame you have to do this to a brand new computer.  I'll post logs when the repasting is done.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2022)

Just return it, voiding your warranty over this is not worth it


----------



## veriatech (Jun 30, 2022)

I cannot return it.  It's a very long story as to why but I am two years into this "adventure" and at this point it cannot be returned.  I originally purchased a refurbished Dell XPS 15 7520 2 years ago and also purchased a 4 year ProSupport Plus plan with it.  Dell ended up sending me a brand new 9520 this last month due to problems with the previous unit.  So, at this point, I'm just going to repaste the CPU as this thread mentions:  




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/qztv7v

Update:  I disassembled what I needed on the laptop, repasted the GPU & CPU and so far what a huge difference that has made!  The pasting coverage on the CPU was around 50% coverage from the manufacturer.  Upon repasting, I made sure it was 100% covered, reassembled, powered up and started testing.  So far it has been a night and day difference!  My 2 hour 4K video is now taking less than an hour to render!  I used Kryonaught thermal grease, just FYI.  I also undervolted the CPU using Throttlestop as the article above recommends.  Thanks so much for everyone's help in here!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2022)

kryonaught should be a good choice, laptops are best with a thicker TIM since they can flex and have less even pressure from the heatsink


----------



## ost (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi @veriatech I just wanted to confirm that you were able to undervolt the i9-12900hk? Dell has a deal on right now, but only for the top-spec model. I wouldn't be interested in that processor if Dell has locked users out from undervolting...


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 6, 2022)

ost said:


> undervolt the i9-12900hk


As delivered from Dell, his screenshots show that undervolting has been Locked by Dell.
The 12900HK supports undervolting but not if a manufacturer decides to Lock this feature in the BIOS.


----------



## TwistedAndy (Jul 10, 2022)

I was able to undervolt Dell XPS 9720 with the Core i9 12900HK processor with the most recent version of BIOS (1.7.1). The procedure is not so complicated and described in the following guide.

In my case I had to enter the following commands to unlock undervolting:

```
setup_var CpuSetup 0x43 0x0
setup_var CpuSetup 0x10E 0x0
```


----------

